# Taking Off Hydraulic Lines



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

First off i am sorry if this is in the wrong section.

I have a 8 Foot straight Arctic poly plow and with the lack of snow here i want to take the plow off (just the blade) well last week i took off everything blade + lights, because i wasnt sure how to take off the hydraulic lines, i just got this plow this year so i dont have much experience with it, and what do i do with the lines once there disconected, wont they leak fluid? if you have any pics that would be even more helpfull. Thank You.


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

just unbolt the ends of the lines from the pump/cylinders. hydro fluid will come out. you might have to bleed it when you put it back together, i know western/fisher are self bleeding.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you had a picture of your blade it would be more helpful. Generally you put a quick coupler on your hoses and then when you take you blade off, you leave one hose on the blade and one on the pump. If you have the quick couplers on the right way you can then hook the hose on the pump to the other side of the pump and the hose on the blade to the other angle cylinder. This will keep everything clean and simple. If your blade isn't this style forget what I told you. LOL


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I doubt they'll leak very much, if it leaks too much for you like get some caps and plugs to block off the lines. These can be bought at any hydraulic shop. The ones for my fisher are #5 JIC but I'm not sure what yours is.


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok heres a picture, i am not sure if these are quick disconnects?


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

Those look like quick disconnects to me. But they look like the ones on a compressor, so the male end of the hose might leak fluid when it is disconnected. Maybe you can simply keep the hose end pointed vertically upward to keep the fluid from spilling out. I applolgise in advance if any of this is horribly wrong since I am new to the plow industry.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

just pull back on the collar on the QD


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes those are push down on the collar and pull up on the hose end, then connect the right side cylinder hose to the left side cylinder and the hose off the pump to the other fitting while it's off to keep junk out of the fittings.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I would put a swival fitting connector on the pass side hose it looks siezed up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1436466 said:


> Yes those are push down on the collar and pull up on the hose end, then connect the right side cylinder hose to the left side cylinder and the hose off the pump to the other fitting while it's off to keep junk out of the fittings.


Yes that's what I was talking about in my last post. The couplers will more then likely need replaced and if they don't I'd buy an extra set just to have because it seems the small coupler s can cause problems at the worse times.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Like was said before, just loop them back together, left cylinder hooked to right cylinder and the same on the pump, this will also keep any pressure from building up expecially if you accidentially move the controls left to right the fluid will just cycle through... New fittings will be like $15 total, we usually put new ones on every 2 years just for fun cause the blade comes off my trucks after every storm and I hate using a punch and hammer to hit the collar down everytime


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

When you disconnect your lines get little plastic cover to go over the fittings, when I was an apprentice I remember an instructor repeating over and over in hydraulics cleanliness is next to Godliness. If you get dirt in your system you will be praying to God on your knees in the snow, keep them clean.tymusic


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok Thank's guys for all the info, im sure they are seized, considering i havent taken them off before, but i will try to do so with in the next couple days.

Thanks again


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

How long has it been on the truck? If it's just been on this season they should come off


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guys, well those collars were very rusty so i hit them with some WD 40 and they came off. The plow is new to me this year and thats the first time i took those lines off, but i dont know when the guy before me did it last....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

When you go to hook it back up, its easiest to attach the chain first, raise it up and then all you have to do is the fine adjustments to put the pins in, the truck is carrying all the weight of the blade instead of you trying to move it around and lift it up... We have it down to a science, 1 person in the truck and the other hooking it up can have it all done in under 2 minutes...


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Triple L;1437871 said:


> When you go to hook it back up, its easiest to attach the chain first, raise it up and then all you have to do is the fine adjustments to put the pins in, the truck is carrying all the weight of the blade instead of you trying to move it around and lift it up... We have it down to a science, 1 person in the truck and the other hooking it up can have it all done in under 2 minutes...


Ok, Thanks for the tip :salute:


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

am i missing something? it looks like you could have left the frame on the plow.maybe i can,t see the whole set-up


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

siteworkplus;1438936 said:


> am i missing something? it looks like you could have left the frame on the plow.maybe i can,t see the whole set-up


Yes i could have left the frame on the plow, but wanted to take it off this way for when it snows again, for a quicker hook up.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

GMC25004x4;1439129 said:


> Yes i could have left the frame on the plow, but wanted to take it off this way for when it snows again, for a quicker hook up.


i,m use to the fisher minute mount, i guess im spoiled. you guys getting any snow i hope?


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

ya, this plow can be a bit finicky, it can be a 2 person job to get it on the truck sometimes.
We have only had 2 plowable storms this year, compared to last it started snowing early November and didnt stop, hopefully that all changes soon. what about you?


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

beat ya by one. we did have a good one back in oct-trees still leafed out-lots of damage and week without power. got paid just in time for xmas. other than that just a few popcorn farts. add the boston accent "faahts"


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol, well hopefully we get dumped on soon......snow that is


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

good luck! gotta love the GMC's, own 4 also. look great with the Bruins vanity plates I must say. You should try it!


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

siteworkplus;1439260 said:


> good luck! gotta love the GMC's, own 4 also. look great with the Bruins vanity plates I must say. You should try it!


Hmmm i dont know about that, ill let ya know if im ever in the area 

Good luck this season!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have had a few of these plows. I must say I won't get another because of how hard they are to hook up. If your plow is on a rough surface or where your plow won't slide easily you can leave your truck in drive and play with the jack on the plow until the truck rolls into the plow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Also leaving your licence plate behind the head set is a ticket here.

Ours are all moved to the grill.


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

cet;1439716 said:


> Also leaving your licence plate behind the head set is a ticket here.
> 
> Ours are all moved to the grill.


I have only seen one guy with his up by his plow lights, everyone else here keeps theres where it is, i havent been stopped yet.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Here it is a cash grab for them. They even ticketed 4 town pick ups one day. Talk about stupid.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

GMC25004x4;1439747 said:


> I have only seen one guy with his up by his plow lights, everyone else here keeps theres where it is, i havent been stopped yet.


Where are you from?


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Triple L;1439826 said:


> Where are you from?


Near London


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

We have 2 of these plows and they can be a little frustrating until you get your program down. It is much easier to take everything off at once, just leave a little slack in the chain before you take it off (just so it's not tight). This will help you get it back on. You have the crank-down leg, right? I'm on my 11th season with both plows with very few problems. They might not have a fancy hitch system, but they are very good plows...and you obviously have dealer support there.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

cet;1439716 said:


> Also leaving your licence plate behind the head set is a ticket here.
> 
> Ours are all moved to the grill.


Mounting on the grill could affect cooling for some people...


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

craigd;1439885 said:


> We have 2 of these plows and they can be a little frustrating until you get your program down. It is much easier to take everything off at once, just leave a little slack in the chain before you take it off (just so it's not tight). This will help you get it back on. You have the crank-down leg, right? I'm on my 11th season with both plows with very few problems. They might not have a fancy hitch system, but they are very good plows...and you obviously have dealer support there.


Yes this plow has been good so far, but i havent used it much..and yes i have the jack for the plow , thanks for the tip.


----------

